# bergbau



## Jenesta (3. November 2008)

kann man bergbau nur durch verhütten skilln?
ich dachte immer dass es nur bis zu *15 skillpunkte geht aber leute aus meiner gilde meinten dass man damit durch skilln kann

lg jenesta


----------



## Primus Pilus (4. November 2008)

Hallo,

formulier deine Frage mal nochmal neu, so daß man GENAU versteht, was du wissen willst.

Ich komm irgendwie NICHT GANZ mit.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## dottles (10. November 2008)

Bergbau kann man durchs verhütten und mehr noch durchs abbauen der erze skilln!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobirus (10. November 2008)

bergbau skillt man mit abbauen und verhütten die sachen die man verhüttet hat XD kann man mit schmiedekunst anders verwerten oder vk


----------



## Luzifeer (11. November 2008)

Man kann neuerdings wenn man die erze im Ah kauft bis 290 durchskillen nur mit verhütten.
Dann muss man bis 300 Thorium farmen.
Ab 300 kann man wieder berhütten. Jedoch muss man auch hier noch 2 x erze abbauen um auf die nächsten Stufen zu kommen. Also wer Gold genug hatErze im AH kaufen und verhütten. Das spart zumindest ne Menge Zeit.


----------



## KimOhNo (12. November 2008)

Echt?? Gibt es eine Seite wo aufgezählt ist wieviel Mats man dafür benötigt? habe nämlich schon einiges gesammelt aber dachte das bringt mir sowieso nichts da verhütten skillen damals unmöglich war. Wäre geil zu wissen habe nämlich einiges an Mats aber kann nich einschätzen ob viel zu wenig oder doch schon zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luzifeer (12. November 2008)

http://wow.thenoobschool.com/power-level-mining-guide-1-375

da unter smelting schauen


----------

